# Shrimp as part of the ecosystem



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I noticed that in my 18 gal fish free tank containing 15 big Amano and 3 Crystal red shrimp I have very little "mulm" left to clean. Before the shrimp where there (the tank had only snails, but no fish) the mulm was always visibly sucked into the cleaning hose. Now it's much less, almost absent. It seems that the shrimp eat and process not only algae but also any small pieces of detritus that they can put in their mouth. I guess that really helps the breaking down of debries to smaller particles used by the bacteria. 

Something else - I expected at least some N and P contamination from all that shrimp in such a volume of water. But there is none. If I don't fertilize the N and P drop to zero (tested with the best cheap aquarium test kits of course, hahah). In any case if I don't fertilize the plants exibit signs of deficiency. I thought that maybe the shrimp ingest a lot of bacteria with whatever they stuff in their mouths and that somehow this actually helps the breaking down of organics even more.

So my assumption is that actually shrimp are very beneficial for a planted (and probably not only) tank because they greatly aid in the breaking down of organic matter.

What do you think about my highly scientific observations?

--Nikolay


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, you already know what *I* think about shrimp. 

They're like little horses, grazing 24/7. No wonder there's so little mulm and debris in a well-stocked shrimp tank. Just don't let them go hungry.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I think those are very interesting observations. I don't see any mulm on top of my substrate, but there certainly is alot deep down (Eco Complete), but I overfeed and have snails too.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Interesting question. I have been wondering if a good supply of Crystal Red shrimp, if kept with a tank of say, Killifish would supply a regular supply of fresh food. I am course referring to the Killie's being able to eat the baby shrimp and a semi-regular basis.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm quite sure the Killies will eat the adult shrimp as well, not something personally I would risk although I suppose an option for some. Quite an expensive food source, I'd say (at least now).


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

jrIL said:


> Interesting question. I have been wondering if a good supply of Crystal Red shrimp, if kept with a tank of say, Killifish would supply a regular supply of fresh food. I am course referring to the Killie's being able to eat the baby shrimp and a semi-regular basis.


Being as Crystal Reds are slow reproducers it would take a while to achieve a point were the fish would have enough to eat on a regular basis. If you were to experiment with this plan you would probably be better suited starting with a faster breeding shrimp, such as a Cherry Red.


----------

